# YUM YUM



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

hello, can i feed my piranhas...
earth worms?
bacon?
cichlids....j/k on that.
help wanted from teh experienced people.
thanks


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

prolly get a better answer in the feeding forum :O


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> hello, can i feed my piranhas...
> earth worms?
> bacon?
> cichlids....j/k on that.
> ...


 earth worms: yes
bacon: no (because of the saturated fat if raw and even worse if cooked)
chiclids: yes of course!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

NO! to bacon and earth worms can be fed if you are 100% sure are not contaminated with any pestisides etc, or buy them from your fishing tackle shop


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> Chunkis said:
> 
> 
> > hello, can i feed my piranhas...
> ...










no to bacon.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks for ur help.
















I have another place to add to my map of many fish realted stores. My local fish and tackle shop. 
And as for the cichlids. they better not hurt my little silver dollers in the tank with them, or there going in the 33 with the worms to make friends with my piranha.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

It'd be better to include things like chicken, beef, shrimp, fish filet, and krill to their diet.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a bunch of stuff i feed my piranha. like feeders, fish filets, beef heart, shrimp, he once had a huge snail and a clam, a zebra and a chomp out of a pleco.
Is there anything else i can feed my piranha? in teh winter that is. 
in teh summer i feed it misquito larva and stuff like that.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

The diet you have it on now is fine.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

What about a newly born quail? sounds delicouse


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Basically, you can feed anything that is fatfree, unsalted and unseasoned and contains no preservatives.

Just a word of advice: I'd only feed veal, beef, beef heart and poultry occasionally - in the wild, piranha's are mainly fish eaters, so it's best to match their diet as closely with what they eat in the wild as possible (with earth worms, shrimp, krill and pellets mixed into their diet). Their digestive track isn't really designed for large and frequent feedings of the stuff I mentioned above...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Large tinfoil barbs are good as well as chiclids. But try to stick to fish as it is their natural diet. Stick a couple of pellets in the bugger before feeding it to the p.


----------



## rb3 (Dec 31, 2003)

i feed mine boogers, toe nails,toe jam, and dingleberrys


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, i think i will feed mostly fish filets now and feeders, teh ocasional cichlid. no boogers or toe jam for my piranhas.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

No bacon, too much fat.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

No to bacon yes to the rest


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

will you ship me the bacon? i like bacon.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No bacon but yes on cichlid.


----------

